
As E-Commerce Booms, Robots Pick Up Human Slack - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/as-e-commerce-booms-robots-pick-up-human-slack-11596859205
======
Bostonian
Ungated: [https://archive.is/1BiLz](https://archive.is/1BiLz)

~~~
_the_inflator
Thx. Upvoted.

